# Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.



## frogile (20. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe mir eine Anka gekauft und wollte diese neu lackieren, da der alte Lack ziemlich am Arsch war. 
Also hatte ich den alten Lack abgeschliffen  und mit ner 1k Grundierung eingerollt. Nach einer Woche bin ich dann mit 2k Lack zweimal darüber. Die Wartezeit bei der Grundierung von 36h bei 2k Lacken habe ich eingehalten. Der Lack hält auCh soweit. 
Nur habe ich das Problem, dass ich überall matte und strukturierte Flächen habe obwohl der Lack glänzend ist. Ich habe eigentlich beim lackieren darauf geachtet alles gleichmäßig zu machen. Bilder hänge iCh auch noch an. Meine Frage nun: wo kommt das her und kann ich das ausbügeln?
danke 
Paul


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*



> Meine Frage nun: wo kommt das her und kann ich das ausbügeln?


Ausbügeln geht da nicht mehr, einzige Möglichkeit ist runterschleifen!
(oder so lassen!)

Als Fehlerquelle kommt einiges in Frage, da kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen?

Hast du in der prallen Sonne gearbeitet?

Andere Möglichkeit, der Untergrund war zu kalt?

Oder du hast nicht richtig gemischt?
Damit meine ich, dass es nicht reicht mal mit einem Holz rumzurühren.Die Komponenten müssen mit einem Küchenmixstab, oder Rührer gut gemischt werden!

Oder ein zu dicker erster Auftrag, stand da nix auf der Dose, von zweimaligem dünnen Anstrich?

Ich denke mal du hast mit einer Rolle gearbeitet? (was richtig wäre!)
Bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, du hast einen 2K Lack auf Epoxidbasis verwendet?
Dürfte man erfahren, wie das Kind heißt?

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Ich kenne das eigentlich so: entweder alles (Primer, Lack)1K oder alles 2K


----------



## frogile (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ausbügeln geht da nicht mehr, einzige Möglichkeit ist runterschleifen!
> (oder so lassen!)
> 
> Als Fehlerquelle kommt einiges in Frage, da kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen?
> ...




Danke schonmal für deine Infos

Glaubst du, dass man das mit einem dicken Klarlack ausbügeln kann? Weil decken tut der Lack gut.


----------



## frogile (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich kenne das eigentlich so: entweder alles (Primer, Lack)1K oder alles 2K



Hatte ich auch gelesen, aber der Farbenfachman hat gesagt, dass man auf einen 1k Primer einen 2k Lack machen kann. Steht auch auf der Dose. Man muss halt 36h warten.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*



> [FONT=&quot]Nicht unter +10°C und über +25°C verarbeiten[/FONT]


Zitat: Verarbeitung

Da hast du den (einen) Grund gefunden!
Erfahrungsgemäß sollte man 18-20Grad Arbeitstemperatur haben.
In der Halle wird es entschieden zu kalt gewesen sein.
Mit einem Planenzelt und Heizer hättest du zumindest bis zum polymerisieren des Materials (nicht mehr klebend), für Wärme sorgen müssen, oder eben noch etwas warten, bis es wärmere Tage und Nächte gibt!
Es ist ein Lack auf Polyesterbasis, deshalb auch der recht günstige Preis.



> *Habe es nur ca. 1 min mit einem Stab gemischt. Hatte ich beim ersten Anstrich aber auch so gemacht, ohne Probleme*


Dies könnte auch zu wenig sein, vor allem kriegt man so keine gleichmäßige Durchmischung. 
Seinen Zweck, nämlich das Laminat zu schützen, erfüllt der Lack aber auch mit Orangenhaut, dass ist bei einem Ruderboot nur ein optischer Mangel.



> Glaubst du, dass man das mit einem dicken Klarlack ausbügeln kann?


Das würde den Orangenhauteffekt nur verstärken!

Jürgen


----------



## Gondoschir (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*



frogile schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass man das mit einem dicken Klarlack ausbügeln kann? Weil decken tut der Lack gut.



Mit Lack werden niemals Unebenheiten ausgeglichen.
Excenterschleifer mit Körnung P320 und alles glatt schleifen.
2K-Epoxy Primer als Isolator und dann 2K-Acryllack als Deckschicht.


----------



## Blaupause (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Ich habe auch gerade mein Pilothouse mit 2K-Lack neu lackiert (International Perfection Hochglanz) und kann dir von meinen Erfahrungen her folgendes sagen: 

1) Verarbeitungstemperatur: Schau in die Herstellerangaben rein. Ja, 20 grad wären sicher optimal, aber wenn du den Lack Mittags bei 10 Grad aufgetragen hast, hatte er genug Zeit bis zur "Nachtkühle" und härtet gut aus (so zumindest bei International Perfection). Manche sagen auch, die 2k-Lacke härten sogar auf dem Mond aus. Mein Lackierer des Vertrauens meinte, das Hauptproblem zu niedriger Verarbeitungstemperaturen wäre, dass der Lack matt bleiben könnte (wegen Kondenswasser auf der Oberfläche beim ablüften)

2) zu deinem Oragenhautproblem: Ich denke, du hast ohne den Verschlichterpinsel gearbeitet und nur mit der Fellrolle gerollt, kann das sein? Eigentlich müsstest du Rollen und den Lack direkt danach mit dem Verschlichterpinsel "glatt" ziehen.

3) Lösung: Gut aushärten lassen und glatt schleifen (Exzenter, ich schätze 120er Körnung funktioniert). Das ganze als Lehrgeld/ Arbeit betrachten. Immerhin hast du eine super Grundierung um danach eine dritte Schicht Decklack aufzutragen #h

Viele Grüße


----------



## wobbler68 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Paul

So wie das aussieht hast du einfach nicht sorgfältig genug gearbeitet.
Auf den Bilder sieht es aus als wenn der Farbauftrag ungleichmäßig ist.Zu dick aufgetragen.
Deshalb auch die Orangenhaut.


Auch ist es nicht gut wenn über eine Lackierte Fläche zu oft gerollt wird.
Der Lack zieht an ,an der Oberfläche verdunstet das Lösemittel.Das kann schon nach 50x50 cm sein.
Wenn dann diese Schicht wieder aufgerissen wird(durch das erneute darüber rollen) wird der Lack uneben und Matt.


Als Lackierwalze ist so etwas hier Top.Kostet etwas mehr, aber ist es wert.Das Ergebnis ist sehr nah an einer Pinsellackierung.
Diese Rollen auch von anderen Herstellern sind nicht zu vergleichen mit den Schaumstoff oder "Fell" rollen aus dem Baumarkt.
https://www.einza.com/Produkt-und-K...870163&cHash=1b555945cfc98e409cbe621e86a78f66

Wenn du dich im Lack spiegeln willst kannst du noch mit einem Verschlichter das richtige Finish geben.
Dafür braucht es aber einiges an Geschick und Geschwindigkeit,da das Lösemittel schnell verdunstet.Bei einem Boot wird das sehr schwierig.
https://www.einza.com/Produkt-und-K...848772&cHash=6efe3bcefd868811cfe96e93fd49a4bf


Wie einige hier schon schrieben abschleifen und alles noch einmal.
Oder wenn dich die Orangenhaut nicht stört, noch einmal leicht anschleifen und noch einmal Lackieren.Dann glänzt es wenigstens.


----------



## frogile (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Also ich habe gerade den Hersteller angeschrieben. Hier seine Antwort.

[FONT=&quot]Guten Tag,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]der  Lack ist nicht gleichmäßig verlaufen weil zu wenig Lack aufgebracht  wurde oder an bereits härtenden Stellen erneut gerollt worden ist, dann  wird der Lack an den Stellen matt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Erneut auftragen oder polieren mit einer Schleif Politur.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichem Gruss[/FONT]

Ich bin tatsächlich teilweise nochmal über den Lack gefahren, als dieser etwas angehärtet war, um Blasen raus zu arbeiten.
Glaubt ihr, dass ich ein gleichmäsiges Ergebnis durch Polieren hinbekomme?

Etwas struktur stört mich nicht, da ich auch einige winzige Löcher nicht verspachtelt habe. Es sollte nur nicht mal matt und mal glänzend sein sondern einheitlich.

Und danke schonmal für eure ganzen Tips


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*



frogile schrieb:


> Ich bin tatsächlich teilweise nochmal über den Lack gefahren, als dieser etwas angehärtet war, um Blasen raus zu arbeiten.



Na da haste du es doch. In angezogenem Lack sollte man nur nachrollen/pinseln wenn man "Struktur" haben will.


----------



## newmie2205 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Hi!
Nochmal runter das ganze Zeug. Ne Lackierpistole kaufen, nen Kompressor leihen und richtig lackieren. Wirst nie Probleme haben...


----------



## wobbler68 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo


Guten Tag,
der Lack ist nicht gleichmäßig verlaufen weil zu wenig Lack aufgebracht wurde oder an bereits härtenden Stellen erneut gerollt worden ist, dann wird der Lack an den Stellen matt.
Erneut auftragen oder polieren mit einer Schleif Politur.

Die Antwort hast du doch schon.Allerdings ist es doch traurig das der Hersteller solche antworten gibt.#d


Wenn zu wenig Lack aufgetragen ist,hilft auch polieren nicht,da einfach zu wenig Material da ist.
Wenn an bereits härtenden Stellen erneut gerollt worden ist,wird die Verlaufsrichtung vom Lack geändert.
Der will immer nach unten.


Normal zieht der Lack an wenn des Lösemittel verdunstet ,der Lack verläuft immer weniger bis zum Stillstand.
Du hast jetzt aber waagerecht und auch nach oben gerollt.|kopfkrat 
Der Lack hatte nicht mehr genügend Lösemittel um wieder nach unten zu laufen,er ist in der Bewegung ausgehärtet.Und so etwas sieht man.Da hilft auch kein Polieren.Den Lack bekommst du nicht mehr in eine andere Richtung,da er ja ausgehärtet ist .


Stell dir die Lackierung wie ein Kornfeld vor.Wenn alles in die gleiche Richtung ausgerichtet ist sieht es gleichmäßig aus.Wenn jedoch nur einige Halme in eine andere Richtung zeigen fällt das auf,weil das Licht anders auftrifft.


Wie einige hier schon schrieben abschleifen und alles noch einmal.
Oder wenn dich die Orangenhaut nicht stört, noch einmal leicht anschleifen und noch einmal Lackieren.Dann glänzt es wenigstens.


----------



## Blaupause (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Dann war meine Vermutung richtig, du musst nächstes Mal einen Verschlichterpinsel benutzen, um die Blasen und die Strukturen vom Rollen glatt zu ziehen. Mit der Rolle bekommst du niemas eine glatte Oberfläche mit Lack hin. 

Wenn es halbwegs ordentlich werden soll, kommst du um das abschleifen nicht rum, aber so viel Arbeit ist das auch wieder nicht! Du bearbeitest ja eine glatte Fläche oberhalb der Wasserlinie bei einem recht kleinen Boot, das ist eine sehr sehr dankbare Arbeit!

Also ich würde sagen du gehst jetzt so vor: 

Vorarbeiten: 
glatt schleifen (120er Körnung, damit du nicht ewig schleifen musst), dann fein schleifen mit 320er Körnung, abkleben, sehr sehr gründlich entstauben (mit Honigtüchern).

Lackierung: 
Zu zweit arbeiten. Einer trägt den Lack mit der Rolle auf und der Zweite zieht den Lack direkt hinter dem Ersten mit dem Verschlichterpinsel glatt (bevor das Lösemittel verdunstet und der Lack anziehen kann).

Viel Erfolg, wird schon #6


----------



## thanatos (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

 macht ihr nicht etwas viel Wind um die "Lackierung"
 eines simplen Angelkahn´s ?? in drei Jahren sieht es eh keiner mehr.Mein Anka bekommt alle 5-6 Jahre eine neue
 Farbe einfacher Akydharzlack 7,90 € die Dose reicht für 
 außen,die Ruder und es bleibt noch was übrig.Der Boden
 unter der Wasserlinie wird jährlich mit Zinkspray eingesprüht
 gegen Algenbewuchs und basta ,ich will ja nur angeln und mit
 der "Yacht" reißt man eh keine Mietzen auf.


----------



## frogile (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Hallo Zusammen,
das Boot ist mittlerweile im Einsatz. Ich hatte nun die oberste Schicht erneut mit einem 180er Papier angeschliffen, gereinigt und erneut gerollt. Diese Mal hat mir meine Freundin geholfen und die Blasen aus dem Lack direkt nach dem Rollen rausgestrichen. 
Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich soweit sehr zufrieden.

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Tips!#6
Grüße
Paul


----------



## Gondoschir (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

frauen kennen sich halt mit blasen aus... :q


----------



## Blaupause (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootlackierung fehlgeschlagen. Brauche Hilfe.*

Dafür ist das Forum da #6

Viel Spaß mit dem Boot!


----------

